# ...........



## Claymore (8 Aug 2014)

.......


----------



## summertime (9 Aug 2014)

Hi, Must add that the Magnifying light in the house set fire to a bag attatched to a belt sander that was on a shelf by the window, the sun was not all that hot , I keep a bag over the lens when not in use now

Roy Ames


----------



## ChrisR (9 Aug 2014)

Brian.

Re your eye strain. I have one of those magnifier lights, I very rarely use the magnifier lens, keeping the flap over the lens closed, so what’s the point I hear you asking.

The magnifier head hides the saws top arm movement from my line of sight, without this, after just a short time at the saw, my left eye would be aching that much, as if it wanted to jump out of its socket. :shock: 

Just a thought.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Baldhead (9 Aug 2014)

Brian

Ordinarily I wear 2x glasses for reading and woodwork, on the odd occasion I use my scrollsaw I wear 3x glasses, there are cheap type from Asda, I find this works perfectly well.

HTH

Baldhead


----------



## scrimper (9 Aug 2014)

Magnifying glasses are (IMHO) awkward to use, for one thing you have to get them fairly close to the work which sometimes means the top arm hits the glass, also the angle of the glass does not make it that easy to follow the cut line so most of the time I use the mag light just as a light, however sometimes when I am cutting very delicate patterns I do use the glass and once you have got it adjusted properly and got used to cutting something at several times the size it does help immensely.

I liken the experience to using an A5 Wacom pen and pad with Photoshop on a large monitor it's tricky at first until you get a bit of practice in!


----------



## Claymore (9 Aug 2014)

.........


----------



## Scrollerman (16 Sep 2014)

Baldhead":2p71t07g said:


> Brian
> 
> Ordinarily I wear 2x glasses for reading and woodwork, on the odd occasion I use my scrollsaw I wear 3x glasses, there are cheap type from Asda, I find this works perfectly well.
> 
> ...



I use the same strengths of reading glasses as you Baldhead for both reading and scrollsaw use.
What I would like to add is a tip for those of you here who use reading glasses for scroll sawing and need a bit of extra magnification without having to buy a headband magnifier.
Here's my tip.... Double up on your glasses to give results like the magnifying headband types.
I have the headband type but found that putting on a second pair of reading glasses over your existing ones, you get extra magnification for close up work !
The magnification will depend on the strength of reading glasses used but simple experimentation will determine what's best for you.
It's also far more comfortable than using a headband and gives a better field of view in my opinion.

Happy Scrolling.


----------



## bugbear (16 Sep 2014)

As the result of an encounter with a marvellous LED torch of high power, I can confidently state that truly excellent light is surprisingly effective in seeing things more clearly, either instead of, or as well as, magnification.

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Sep 2014)

+1 - I bought a head lamp which is brilliant, but it came with a "free" penlight - which is amazing.


----------



## martinka (16 Sep 2014)

I use one the magnifiers with four interchangeable lenses, along with my Poundland 3x reading glasses. I thought I had decent eyesight, in one eye anyway, until I tried focusing on a line for more than a few seconds.


----------



## Tim_H (16 Sep 2014)

+3.00 dioptre lens will give you a working distance of 33cm, magnification approximately 75%
+2.00 dioptre lens will give you a working distance of 50cm, magnification approximately 50%
Adding glasses together will create a compound lens the overall power and magnification depending on the vertex distance from your eyes and the seperation of the two pairs of lenses.

You can also benefit from the inverse square law which basically means a dim light held closer to your workpiece is more effective than a bright one far away, basically as long as you avoid glare more light is usually helpful.

Sorry I know more about optics than scrolling!


----------



## loftyhermes (16 Sep 2014)

After trying different types of magnifiers I bought one of these on show offer from Proops at the Tudor Rose show in 2013 and its been brilliant.
http://www.proopsbrothers.com/magnifyin ... -844-p.asp


----------



## Scrollerman (17 Sep 2014)

Tim_H":28ilrebb said:


> +3.00 dioptre lens will give you a working distance of 33cm, magnification approximately 75%
> +2.00 dioptre lens will give you a working distance of 50cm, magnification approximately 50%
> Adding glasses together will create a compound lens the overall power and magnification depending on the vertex distance from your eyes and the seperation of the two pairs of lenses.
> 
> ...



Hello Tim.
Don't apologise as it's good a member here has knowledge of optics as the more diverse our members experience is, can only be of benefit to us all.
I don't pretend to be an expert on optics by any stretch of the imagination but I did (in my early years), make a 6" skeleton type Newtonion telescope.
Grinding the 1" thick glass blank was not what I would call fun, but very satisfying once finished then checked and aluminised by a professional.
The whole process gave me a basic grounding of optics which has helped in many areas of interest and not least scroll sawing.
I now use +3.00 reading glasses for scrollsawing as it suits the way I work.
I started out years ago (getting old now lol) with +1.25 glasses and then bought stronger glasses to suit as my eyes needed for scrolling.
I never threw the old glasses away as I knew they still had a use.
If I need to get that extra bit of magnification, I reach for one of my many pairs of old glasses and place them over my current ones and it works well for me.

BTW...The telescope gave me years of viewing the night sky in all it's glory.


----------

